# Layer on Bottom of Tank! Help!Please!



## skiboard94 (May 29, 2010)

hey guys i cleaned my tank fully last weekend, and recently there has been a sticky layer of gunk covering my rocks, and i feel bad for the cat fish ..but its extremly hard to get off the rocks with the rock vancumer (syphon) and i just cleaned the tank last weekend, do i ahve to do it again this weekend?
please help asap all answers appreciated!


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

can you provide a little more info? colour of gunk, substrate, water paramenter, picutre?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

A sticky layer? Got a picture?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

interested in seeing the sticky layer.
when you say covering the rocks do you mean the gravel or larger decorative river type rocks?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it a brownish layer (brown algae or diatoms, common in newish tanks)? A slimey white layer (bacteria or fungus)? Or a bluey-greeny slimey layer (cyanobacteria)? Or, did you spill food into the tank and could it be rotting? Was the gunk there before you cleaned your tank and it has reappeared, or is this a first time thing? 

If it's the brownish algae/diatoms, then it's nothing to worry about, your catfish won't mind it. You can add some otocinclus if they're not so small that they'll be eaten. Sometimes cleaning your tank can cause the appearance of a harmless fungus called Ascomycetes, which will go away. It loves to hang around on rocks and leaves. That fungus is usually whitish. 

Did you happen to add a product called Sera BioNitrivec? It contains volcanic ash which settles out onto the substrate. Also harmless.

Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## skiboard94 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## skiboard94 (May 29, 2010)

ive tried ot upload a picture but i have no idea how!!maybe i could if i sent a private message?
the color is a cream colour , i call it sticky becasue i tried vacuming today, and it could not come off the rocks, so i hand picked some off.
i ahvent used any diferent food, chemicals, conditioner or anything!, i had 2 fish died in the past 5 days, i was thinking maybe they had fungus, which contributed to that.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you put a link to your own computer which won't work!
When u reply to a thread, at the bottom, it says Manage Attachments, use that to upload!


----------

